# sexing kittens



## nikkiwicker (Jun 15, 2015)

Hi could anyone please tell me if they can see the sex of my kittens please not sure if i got it right thanks x


----------



## Estelle Arama (Jul 8, 2015)

check for the nipples on the girls
i think the first pic is of a girl and the second is a boy


----------



## nikkiwicker (Jun 15, 2015)

ok thx are there ment to be a certain amount of nipples i thought the first black one was a boy and the second a girl thx x


----------



## ScampiCat (Oct 11, 2014)

Estelle Arama said:


> check for the nipples on the girls
> i think the first pic is of a girl and the second is a boy


Males and females will both have nipples


----------



## Estelle Arama (Jul 8, 2015)

ScampiCat said:


> Males and females will both have nipples


but my friend has a boy and girl cat and the girl has 8 nipples while the boy only has 6?


----------



## ScampiCat (Oct 11, 2014)

First one looks male to me. Distance between anus and what I think is the penile opening is quite far apart. Second also possibly a male but not 100% on that


Estelle Arama said:


> but my friend has a boy and girl cat and the girl has 8 nipples while the boy only has 6?


Hm, interesting. Never heard of a difference in number of nipples between sexes...

Edit: Well, I couldn't help myself... I just had to check.. my own male cat has 8 nipples. Either your friends cat has less than normal or mine has more normal...


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Estelle Arama said:


> but my friend has a boy and girl cat and the girl has 8 nipples while the boy only has 6?


Just chance or she hasn't found the top pair on the boy - they can be very small on boys and maiden girls.

The black looks like a boy, the other picture isn't really clear enough for me to take a guess.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

PS Lola has 9 nipples and they all worked when she was feeding kittens!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> PS Lola has 9 nipples and they all worked when she was feeding kittens!


Hattie had 9 as well, the extra doesn't appear to work.

Both kittens look like boys to me though only the first pic is clear enough.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Boys, I would say. I've never counted how many nipples my girls have


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Hattie had 9 as well, the extra doesn't appear to work.
> 
> Both kittens look like boys to me though only the first pic is clear enough.


She hasn't got 9 now?


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

nikkiwicker said:


> ok thx are there ment to be a certain amount of nipples i thought the first black one was a boy and the second a girl thx x


That's what I thought, too.

(But as you know, the sex-change fairy visits kittens at least once for each of their nine lives)


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> She hasn't got 9 now?


Darn phone


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Darn phone


LOL! It was an excuse so use some of my favourite emoticons!

Looked at the photo of the b&w on the desktop, rotated so tail is at the top, it looks very much like a boy to me.


----------



## Catharinem (Dec 17, 2014)

2 boys


----------



## CarerQuie (Apr 23, 2015)

I would say boys. xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_the first looks like a boy, the second is harder to tell, but I did think a boy to._


----------



## Estelle Arama (Jul 8, 2015)

the boy cats actually dont have nipples i researched it and looked at the vets cats and they said males dont and girls do?


----------



## Estelle Arama (Jul 8, 2015)

ScampiCat said:


> Males and females will both have nipples


they dont i looked it up and went to the vet only girls do


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry but both sexes have nipples. Males are not so pronounced but they are still there. http://pets.thenest.com/male-kittens-nipples-11305.html


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

All males have nipples, the same number (usually) as the female of the species, whatever it might be. Men certainly have nipples, male cats are no different.


----------



## Estelle Arama (Jul 8, 2015)

lymorelynn said:


> Sorry but both sexes have nipples. Males are not so pronounced but they are still there. http://pets.thenest.com/male-kittens-nipples-11305.html


are you sure?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I am absolutely sure lymorelynn is right. Male cat nipples are just the same as those on a maiden queen, or a female who was neutered without having babies. Benny gives me a good view of his when he rolls on his back. When I used to go swimming the chaps at the pool all had nipples as well.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Estelle Arama said:


> they dont i looked it up and went to the vet only girls do


That's an astonishing thing for a vet to say. Believe me, male cats have the same number of nipples as female cats. Usually that's 8, a few cats have 6, Lola has 9 and when she was nursing kittens they all worked.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Estelle Arama said:


> they dont i looked it up and went to the vet only girls do


Have you any links to this info you've found?
As already said, males have nipples.


----------



## Cerijoanne (Jun 28, 2015)

Lol sorry cannot help laughing :Hilarious


----------



## Latekin (Jun 29, 2015)

If male cats don't have nipples, then I'm going to have to sit Spooky down and have a very serious conversation with him....


----------

